# From Stock....to.....GT4094R (1992 Corrado)



## E.A. (Aug 15, 2008)

I will post up every now and then my progress, though I am sure life will slow me down. But I wanted to give a quick "HELLO" to all of those in the F/I section, since I am sure I will be spending a lot more time over here. 
Name is Erik, and I am not a noob to F/I, but this will be my first VR6T. After owning/building countless mustangs with all forms of F/I, and getting a couple in magazines for features, I have decided to go for a complete change.......and put some boost on the little car that I have owned for years and years. (The only car that I have always stuck with for some reason) If your bored at work you can check out some of my previous cars over at http://www.houseofboost.com in the members section. I do all the tuning for that shop, so its always been BOOST BOOST BOOST. Been doing lots of 1000+ HP builds on E85, so thus my love for the stuff. I am also lucky enough that one of the (3) stations in Kansas City to carry E85 is just 1 mile from my home, so it makes it nice. 
So the plan is simple.... 501fwhp on E85. Sure it could make more, but really no point with a street car, maybe just a couple dyno pulls, but really 501 will be just a decent number for me. 
Stock 1992 Corrado VR6 showroom clean and stock
Bought the turbo kit that VR6Chris had on his car
Going with a Lugtronics set up, harness and all the goodies
Gonna start with 60lb injectors for now, then get some ID1000's
Fuel system will be Aeromotive stuff, since they are local to me.
Coil overs, and a bike rack. I wanna keep it a 100% sleeper. 
That should do it. About the only thing that I am undecided on is weither I want to custom fab an intake myself, or just buy a short-runner intake, and get it overwith. Time will tell I guess. 
I will pics as they come. Just wanted to say hello
EA

_Modified by E.A. at 3:05 PM 4-7-2010_


_Modified by E.A. at 3:12 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (E.A.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E.A.* »_
So the plan is simple.... *501rwhp* on E85. Sure it could make more, but really no point with a street car, maybe just a couple dyno pulls, but really 501 will be just a decent number for me. 
_Modified by E.A. at 3:05 PM 4-7-2010_

you do know the corrado is fwd, right?
we want pics and dyno sheets http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## E.A. (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (rweird)*

Oh poo, you got me.







I tune to many dang domestics.







get to used to hitting the r-w-h-p keys on my keyboard.








I do have a question for you all... in the domestic land, with the Ford coil packs we have lots of trouble with the spark blowing out, until we go to something like a GM coilpack. (especially in the wasted spark mode) 
So should I stick with the DIST, set up on my car with a powerful coil.
Or should I swap to the coilpack version, with no issues? Either way is fine with me, I just don't wanna have spark issues down the road. Since I would like to have the harness only made once. 
Thanks in advance, 
EA


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (E.A.)*

searched "vrt plugs"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4645147
maybe age of the coil pack has something to do with max gap
the coil pack internally sparks & self destructs when missing so dont do that much
your new ws coil pack isn't oe btw
grabs bowl & GL
cant wait to see if you get even one dist. response


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (EL DRIFTO)*

This should be pretty sweet, especially with your experience with mustangs and such....
The only real question I have is why use such a large turbo on E85 for 500whp? Low boost?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (GTijoejoe)*

X2... hes building a 850whp car when a 35r will be plenty for his goals.. I dont get it.. To the OP.. Vr6's take to forced induction very well.. better than the engines your used to.. a simple c2 chip, and 35r is plenty for 500 wheel


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*












_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 5:44 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## E.A. (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Trust me, I am well aware of how OVERKILL this turbo is.....
However, I was also the first guy to put a F2 Procharger on a 4.6L mustang, just to see what would happen. (305hp motor, with a 1800hp capable blower attached to it) Car made over 800rwhp, and was a great driver. Anyways...... 
So this little Rado, will be for a while a Dyno Queen, being FWD. I am sure I will get sick of that, and then later down the road do the RWD conversion with the T5 tranny, and the Conquest Rearend, but only time will tell. 
So anyways, back to the Dist to Coilpack convo...... I have been looking on the forums, and I see plenty of cars making well into the 600's with coil packs, and same with Dist. cars. However I do also see plenty of threads talking about Spark blowing out. Is there a clear answer to this. 
Thanks
EA


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (E.A.)*

spark isnt a problem with these cars, you'll be fine with the oem.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (TBT-Syncro)*

540whp on stock dist. beat the **** out of it everyday and never had an issue.


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (broke_rado)*

I have a similar setup on my 93slc but in the initial stages of tuning so not alot of help other than to say, sounds like a good project from someone with forced induction experience and a fresh set of eyes looking at the vr6.
my setup 
stock block vr6
Y pipe by me with a precision 6765, s cover ball bearing 95ar
3" exhaust
lugtronic, 630 injector, 044 fuel pump an6 lines, surge tank
modified intake, side runner
and lots of other stuff as well.
looking forward to your build


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (E.A.)*

good luck on the project man. I have an ABAT on megasquirt and the only prob I had with the for edis coil was when I had the dwell turned down. the boost started to snuff the spark. I had the coil's dwell set for what was supposed to be a good number, but it was only good for N/A or light boost (4psi). I ramped the dwell and no more probs.


----------



## E.A. (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (TBT-Syncro)*

oem COIL, or oem DIST?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (E.A.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E.A.* »_oem COIL, or oem DIST?

either will be fine.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (TBT-Syncro)*

it would amuse me to try back to back dyno comparisons between any intakes you get vs the one you got now.......
i'll do all the switching


----------



## E.A. (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (TBT-Syncro)*

Thanks guys.... looks like I need to just figure out what I wanna do. 
I dig coil packs, with high power cars, because of the more precision spark timing event you get. And thats great that with the dwell working no issues have been coming up. (Someone will have to tell me what kinda dwell numbers we are talking here, I don't wanna nuke them) 
I will be doing in the Sanddunes this weekend in OK, tuning a 632 Cube motor with a 8.3L whipple on E85... and another 598 Cube Motor with a 8.3L whipple on E85. Both sandcars should be making well above 1200hp or more on low boost. Gonna be a fun weekend..... Yet means no progress on the Corrado.








Thanks guys, 
EA


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (E.A.)*

Post up in the Corrado forum man!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (dasbeast3.0)*

lower it


----------



## E.A. (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: From Stock....to.....GT4094R (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

I actually do have a set of coil-overs sitting in a box collecting dust, so it will someday get lowered. 
Finally it stopped raining here, so lastnight I got the garage floor painted in the new house. So after a couple days of drying and a couple coats of wax, it will be tear down time! 
Finally.


----------



## E.A. (Aug 15, 2008)

So some more progress has been made..... 

I have purchased a Conquest TSI, to use only the rearend out of. 
So my Corrado is within weeks going to get completly stripped and sent out to my friends chassis shop. 
And the RWD conversion is starting.  

I am totally stoked... my girl however was NOT, when I told her while we were eating Tacos.... 
Conversation went like this... 

Me: "Hunny, we won't have to worry about the Corrado taking up garage space anymore" 
Her: "Sweet, you find a place to store it?" 
Me: "No, I am sending it to the chassis shop, to get converted to rear-wheel drive" 
Her: "*rolls eyes*.... 

 

EA


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

I have had issues pushing a 35R past ~580whp. IATs skyrocket and power falls off at 30psi. 4094 is a good choice!


----------



## Tmoniz90 (Apr 26, 2010)

Is the corrado metal mass air going to cause a problem for the op with his hp goal?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Hello Erik. 

Don't worry, I've made almost 800 whp at 38-40 psi on the 100% OEM coilpack. You'll be fine.


----------



## E.A. (Aug 15, 2008)

Tmoniz90 said:


> Is the corrado metal mass air going to cause a problem for the op with his hp goal?


Won't be running MAF, will be running a LugTronic set up. 




lugnuts said:


> Hello Erik.
> 
> Don't worry, I've made almost 800 whp at 38-40 psi on the 100% OEM coilpack. You'll be fine.


I haven't forgot about you....

I did two things to slow down my progress. 1) Bought a 1964 Cadillac to play with 2) Bought the parts to make the corrado RWD  

I will be emailing you soon enough. (And thanks for the tip on the coil pack) Looks like I will be going that route then


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

I switched to LS1 coils. The reason for me was that it was the cheapest option for me. Im also running haltech as well so it was a natural progression for me.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Already done this:
12v Vr6
Mk3 Obd2 OEM ECU
630's
Gt35R 1.06
480whp @ 20psi boost on E85

630's maxed out, running lambda in the mid-low 0.70's
Why not 0.80's: 12v simply liked it fatter.

You'll easily break 500 by 24psi.
This kind of boost on a 12v will last ~forever.

Simple 'street' build is all you need. 
Rods, 9:1 pistons, good tuning, done

Only thing I would change: goto ID1000 inj. now.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## E.A. (Aug 15, 2008)

TIGninja said:


> I switched to LS1 coils. The reason for me was that it was the cheapest option for me. Im also running haltech as well so it was a natural progression for me.


LS1 coils are like gods gift to HP.  and the LS7 coils will almost light a bucket of water on fire it seems. 
Thanks for the post  



Jefnes3 said:


> Already done this:
> 
> Simple 'street' build is all you need.
> Rods, 9:1 pistons, good tuning, done
> ...


Now that I have the extra motor sitting on a stand, and the car is going to be at the Chassis shop for a while, getting the RWD conversion. I think I might as well throw the rods and pistons in it now, along with the cams. I know I know, those ID1000's are rockstar. I am just waiting for one of my customers to get the itch to upgrade from their 1200, or 1600's and then I can get them cheap.  I only have a handfull of customers currently running the 1000's (just because they are so new) 

EA


----------

